# I just finished this....



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I built the body over newspaper, and used a ballpoint pen and a pair of tweezers for texture. Fired it twice. The paints are just regular old acrylics.

Cougars are one of my favorite animals, and cougar cubs are just plain old cute!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

VERY nice!:rock::clap::goodjob:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow that's incredible! Great Job!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat, meowing or yawning?

That is really one nice kitty cat.

Angie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

cool!


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

yawning.  thanks!


----------



## September (Jul 14, 2009)

That's incredible. What a talent you have!


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow that is cool! What medium did you use?
Very impressive detail!


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks!

lunagardens, its clay.The brown kind you fire in a kiln.


----------

